# [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11



## Narbennarr (18. Mai 2015)

*[Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.	Vorwort
2.	Spezifikationen
3.	Unboxing und Impressionen
4.	Verlegung
5.	Härtetest
6.	Vergleich zu anderen
7.	Preis
8.	Fazit​*
*1. Vorwort*
Willkommen zu meinem Review, in dem ich euch die Cablemod DP10/11 schwarz/rot Kabel präsentiere. Bevor es losgeht, geht mein Dank natürlich an Cablemod für das Bereitstellen der Kabel und den außergewöhnlich freundlichen und schnellen Kontakt! Auch danke an Caseking für die Zustellung!

*2. Umfang, Infos zum Material, Kabeln, Garantie und Support*
Wie der Name vermuten lässt handelt es sich bei den Kabeln um ein Set für das beQuiet! Dark Power 10 und das neuere Dark Power 11, welches die original Kabel komplett mit einer gesleevten Variante ersetzt. Lediglich das ATX Kabel wird per Adapter verlängert, da beQuiet! das DP10 und DP11 nicht vollmodular designt hat.
Der verwendete Sleeve hört auf den Eigennamen „ModFlex“. Dahinter verbirgt sich ein speziell für Cablemod entwickelter Paracordsleeve, von welchem Cablemod verspricht, dass er flexibler als normales Nylon, weicher als PET und absolut blickdicht ist. Ebenso verzichtet Cablemod auf jede Art von Schrumpfschläuchen!
Die Sets sind in insgesamt 12 Farbvarianten verfügbar. In schwarz, fünf verschiedenen Farben, sowie in der Variante farblich/schwarz. 

Umfang:



|Dark Power 10|CableMod
ATX|
*1*
 (60cm)|
*1*
 (30cm) Verlängerungskabel da nicht modular!
P8|
*3 *
(1x 4+4, 1x 8 und 4+4) (70cm)|
*3*
 (1x 4+4, 1x 8 und 4+4) (70cm)
PCIe|
*4*
x 6+2Pin (als 2 Y-Kabel) (55cm), 
*1*
x PCIe 6Pin (55cm) (AWG16)|	
*8*
x 6+2Pin (als 4 Y-Kabel) (60cm)
SATA|	
*9 *
-	2x 3-fach 90cm -	1x 1-fach 50cm -	2x an Kabel mit 2 Molex 90cm|
*10*
 -1x 4-fach 85cm -1x 4-fach 70cm -1x 2-fach 50cm
Molex|
*7*
 - 1x 3-fach 90cm -1x 1-fach 50cm -2x an Kabel mit 2 SATA 120cm|
*5*
 -1x 3-fach 75cm -1x 2-fach 50cm
FDD|
*1*
|
*1*

Sonstige|4 Lüfterkabel|-



Wie man der Tabelle entnehmen kann, kann das Set von Cablemod mit der enormen Kabelvielfalt der Dark Power Reihe durchaus mithalten bzw. sie sogar überbieten (26 zu 28, wenn man die optionalen Lüfterkabel weglässt). Die Aufteilung hat Cablemod dabei etwas anders gewichtet. Zugunsten von SATA und PCIe wurde bei den Molexkabeln gespart, was bei aktueller Hardware aber durchaus sinnvoll ist. Abgesehen vom ATX Kabel könnte man damit locker zwei Rechner verkabeln.
Bei der Kabellänge hingegen sind die Cablemod bei den Laufwerkskabeln, also SATA und Molex, im Schnitt ein Stück kürzer als die originalen. Ob die (wenigen) fehlenden Zentimeter sich später in meinem Big-Tower bemerkbar machen, wird sich zeigen!
Da jeder Strang einzeln gesleevt ist kommt dieses Kabel-Set auf stolze *77,65 Meter* Sleeve!

Eine kleine Anmerkung bzgl. der PCIe Kabel: 


Spoiler



Die Originale haben einen etwas höheren Querschnitt (AWG16) während die Cablemods eine Stufe darunter liegen (AWG18). Die AWG18 von Cablemod entsprechen dabei dem gängigem Standard bei PCIe Kabeln. Lediglich wenn Karten genutzt werden die die PCIe Spezifikationen verletzten (aktuell die R9 295X2) könnten die dickeren AWG16 Kabel einen Vorteil haben, dies kann ich leider nicht überprüfen. Bei 99,99% aller Nutzer macht dies keinen Unterschied, da AWG16 wie gesagt der PCIe Standard ist, der bei nahezu allen anderen Netzteilen anzutreffen ist.



Als letztes in diesem Abschnitt seien noch der Support und die Garantie erwähnt. Cablemod bietet einen persönlichen Endkundensupport unter der beigelegten Email Adresse.  Dort bekommt man nach eigenen Erfahrung auch sehr schnell eine Antwort (unter 24h). Noch schneller ging es mit dem Support hier im Forum, im Schnitt erhielt ich nach 1-2 Stunden eine Antwort, das ist hervorragend!

Die Garantie der Kabel liegt bei einem Jahr.

*3. Unboxing, Impressionen und Detailbetrachtung*
Die Kabel kommen einer hochwertig wirkenden Verpackung. Bei dieser Handel es sich um einen Karton in einem Pappschuber der zusätzlich noch in Folie eingeschweißt wurde. Das Design ist wirklich edel in schwarz gehalten und wird nur von dem Cablemod Logo geziert. Auf der Rückseite ist ein kurzer Text zu finden der die Intention von Cablemod beschreibt und kurz das Produkt bewirbt. Der eigentliche Karton ist aus stabiler Pappe und ebenfalls schwarz, lediglich auf den Seiten und der Oberseite ist der uns bekannte Schriftzug aufgedruckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öffnen wir diesen erblicken wir zunächst einen großen, schwarzen Stoffbeutel mit Cablemod-Aufdruck, darunter befindet sich eine kleine Karte mit einem Qualitätsversprechen inklusive Kontaktadresse an die man sich wenden kann, wenn es doch Probleme geben sollte. Die Karte ist schlicht, aber edel verziert und besteht aus einem soliden, dicken Papier, das mich an Fotopapier erinnert. Insgesamt hat man beim Auspacken jederzeit das Gefühl ein hochqualitatives Produkt in den Händen zu halten und das der Hersteller Wert auf zufriedene Kunden legt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir nur zudem wichtigsten, dem Inhalt des Beutels, also den Kabel. Zunächst fällt auf, dass sämtliche Kabel separat in kleine Tüten verpackt wurden. Ohne zu wissen ob das notwendig ist (mir fällt dazu kein logischer Grund ein), ist mir der anfallende Plastikmüll doch etwas zu viel, da sammelt sich nach dem Auspacken schon ziemlich was an! Ich hätte die Kabel eventuell nach Gruppierung einzeln verpackt und ein Großteil des Mülls gespart.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ich die Kabel in die Hände genommen habe, habe ich erstmal „die Nase reingesteckt“. Ich hab von „üblen“ Gerüchen gehört oder das man die Kabel glatt an die frische Luft hängen sollte. Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ja, die Kabel haben in jedem Fall ihren Eigengeruch (der mich auch an irgendwas erinnert worauf ich nicht komme), aber ich empfinde diesen nicht als unangenehm oder gar beißend.
Wenn man die Kabel das erste Mal in die Hand nimmt überraschte mich vor allem das Gewicht, welches direkt ein wertiges Gefühl vermittelt. Liegt es doch immer hin bei runden 950g. Dieses Gefühl wird durch ansehen bestätigt. Ich konnte weder grobe Fransen noch Beschädigungen oder andere Fauxpas entdecken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sofort fällt auch auf wie dünn die Sleeves sind, was mich sehr gefreut hat, waren mir doch Produkte von Bitfenix immer etwas zu dick. Dadurch sind die Kabel auch entsprechend flexibel. Selbst engste Radien sind kein Problem. Ich konnte es kaum abwarten sie direkt zu verlegen. Leider führt diese Flexibilität auch dazu, dass sie schnell etwas ungeordnet wirken, in wie fern das in der Praxis dann passiert, und ob man nicht einen „Kabelkamm“ kaufen sollte, wird sich zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einzelkabel*
Natürlich springt sofort der dicke 24Pin ATX-Adapter auf. Hier blieb nichts anderes übrig als auf eine Verlängerung zu setzen, die aber sehr hochwertig ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wichtigen PCIe 6+2 Kabel hinterließen ebenfalls ein sehr positiven Eindruck, allem voran das die beiden zusätzlichen Pins komplett separat sind und somit bei Nichtgebrauch nicht sinnlos und unansehnlich im Gehäuse hängen müssen! Idealerweise hätte ich mir zwei einfache PCIe 6+2 gewünscht, da ich die Dual Lösung von beQuiet! nicht optimal finde, Cablemod hat sich hier aber an dem Original orientiert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das CPU Kabel macht keine Ausnahme mit der tollen Qualität, sowohl bei der Dual Variante wie auch der 4+4Pin Variante! Die 4+4Pin Stecker sind jeweils auch komplett separat und lässt sich bei Bedarf verstecken!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeves für das Dark Power 10/11*

Die anderen Kabel komplettieren das hervorragende Gesamtbild. Die SATA Kabel sind zu meiner Freude nicht mit 90° Steckern versehen, was mir sehr entgegenkommt, endlich kann ich meine SSDs an die Extraplätze oben verbauen. Die starren originalen Kabel haben mir die SSD Anschlüsse immer etwas zu sehr gebogen. Entwarnung:  Jeder der lieber 90° Stecker mag kann aber beruhigt sein, die Kabel lassen sich ohne Probleme oder Gewalt so zurecht biegen (siehe Bild):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte bereits erwähnt wie flexibel die Kabel sind und wie extrem der Biegeradius ist, es sind beinahe Knicke von 180 Grad möglich. Hier wird es in keinem Gehäuse Probleme geben! Weiterhin ermöglichen die einzelnen Stränge es sie wie Flachbandkabel plattzudrücken in dem man sie parallel anordnet. Auch wenn sie durcheinander geraten sind sie mit einem Handstrich ordentlich und in Reih und Glied! Das Bild zeigt noch nicht die maximale Biegung, dafür hätte ich eine Hand mehr gebraucht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr schön: Das Rot ist sehr nah an dem typischen „Gamer-Rot“ aktueller Hardware. Damit fügt sich die Farbgebung perfekt in das System. Hier von einer MSI 980 Gaming und dem MSI Sticker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zwischenfazit: Die Qualität ist auf den ersten Blick phänomenal! Aber jetzt geht es an die Praxis!*


*4. Verlegung*
Verlegung muss immer etwas geplant werden. Anfangs hatte ich Sorge, dass es in meinem Big-Tower Probleme mit der Länge geben könnte. Hier gebe ich direkt Entwarnung, alle Kabel waren mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert!
Angefangen habe ich mit den 8Pin CPU Stecker. Er schmiegte sich herrlich unter die Klettkabelbinder meines Gehäuses. Es sah direkt sehr ordentlich aus und nimmt so gut wie keinen Platz ein, weil man die einzelnen Sleeves gut flach nebeneinander bekommt! Wenn man sie einmal positioniert hat bleiben sie wie gewünscht in ihrer Position.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter zu den PCIe Kabeln: Auch hier gab es keine Probleme mit der Länge. Wie erwähnt kann man den separaten 2 Pin Stecker komplett verstecken, wenn man nur 6 Pins benötigt. In meinem Fall brauch ich aber beide 8 Pin Varianten. Auch hier hält alles seine Form, Perfektionisten würden aber wohl einen Kabelkamm dazu nehmen. Im Bild Rechts sehr ihr die alte Variante.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kommen die SATA Laufwerke an die Reihe. Insgesamt benötige ich vier dieser Stecker (2x SSD, 1xDVD, 1x Beleuchtung des Gehäuses). Meine Sorge war, das ein Kabel von der Länge nicht reicht, ich also zwei Benutzen muss und so ungenutzte Stecker im Gehäuse liegen habe. Dies war unbegründet! Sogar das kürzere 4-fach Kabel reichte aus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend die Lüftersteuerung: Leider hat Cablemod kein einfaches Molex-Kabel, sondern lediglich ein doppeltes. In meinem Fall nicht schlimm, da es nicht auffällt, nur hätte man sich dort am beQuiet! Original orientieren können!
Zu guter Letzt das größte Kabel, nämlich der 24Pin ATX Adapter. Mit seinen 30cm ist er wirklich ausreichend genug dimensioniert um ihn ordentlich verlegen und die Stecker gut verstauen zu können, gleichzeitig aber nicht so lang das Kabelsalat entsteht! Alles in Allem finde ich diesen optisch besonders ansprechend und trotz seiner Breite findet er spielend Platz hinter dem Kabelhalter. Wohlgemerkt zusammen mit einem Molex- und den PCIe-Strängen – das ist mal platzsparend!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einer guten Stunde war ich dann fertig. Mein Case war vorne zwar vorher schon aufgeräumt, aber auch sorgen  die Cablemod Kabel optisch wirklich noch für den letzten Schliff, das i Tüpfelchen, das Sahnehäubchen…entschuldigt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch auf der Rückseite wurde alles etwas ordentlicher, vor allem da ich meine SSD jetzt ruhigen Gewissens woanders hin packen konnte. Gehäuse mit Kabelsalat profitieren wohl noch mehr, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden! Es wirklich toll wie platzsparend und flexibel sich die Kabel verlegen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeves für das Dark Power 10/11*

*5. Haltbarkeit und Härtetest*
Um zu sehen was diese Kabel im Extremfall aushalten, habe ich sie mit den mir gegebenen Möglichkeiten strapaziert, dabei aber Versucht nicht zu realitätsfern zu werden.
Verbiegen/Mechanische Einwirkung
Als erster habe ich die Robustheit gegen Verbiegen und Quetschen getestet. Die ist wohl die häufigste Belastung die diese Kabel im Alltag erleiden müssen, beispielsweise wenn man sie in engen Gehäuse verlegt, ausversehen mit dem Seitenteil einquetscht etc. Beim Quetschen kommt ihnen der flexible Paracord sehr entgegen das sie ohne Dellen ihre Form behalten. Ebenso verhält es sich beim starken Biegen. Auch die engsten Kurven ertragen sie problemlos, einmal wieder glatt gestrichen und sie sehen aus wie neu. Sollte man sie mal an einer scharfen Kannte herziehen, muss man auch nicht mit Fransen rechnen! Hier gibt es nichts zu meckern und man wird auch nach mehrmaligen Verlegen sicher noch lange Spaß mit den Kabeln haben.

*Blickdichte*
Ich habe versucht mir die Blickdichte in extremen Situationen anzusehen um auch die kleine Schwäche aufzudecken. Dafür habe ich das Kabel gestrafft, gebogen, dabei stark beleuchtet und zusätzlich mit höchsten Blitz mit Makroobjektiv fotografiert. Das Ergebnis würde ich gerne in einem Foto zeigen, aber es gab einfach nichts zu sehen. Nicht der kleinste Teil des Kabels wurde sichtbar – perfekt!

*Temperaturbeständigkeit*
Kabel können teilweise hohen Temperaturen ausgesetzt sein wenn sie Kontakt zu heißen Komponenten wie z.B. Heatpipes oder Rückseiten von Grafikkarten im Bereich der Spannungswandler haben. Hier können Temperaturen von 80 – 100 Grad herrschen. Da ich die „Feuerzeug an Metall-Methode“ für sehr ungenau halte (ich habe kein Thermometer) hab ich die Kabel fest an einem Wasserkocher fixiert und diesen zweimal Komplett durchlaufen lassen (Wassertemperatur 100Grad über 30 Minuten). Die Kabel sahen danach aus wie neu und auch Gerüche waren nicht wahrzunehmen.  Dies war auch so zu erwarten, da Paracord Temperaturen von mindestens 200 Grad standhält – hier muss also niemand Angst vor bösen Überraschung haben!
*Der Wasserkocher stand ewig im Keller, entschuldigt dass er nicht blitzeblank ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterhin ist Paracord schwer entflammbar und brennt erst bei direktem Kontakt mit offener Flamme, ansonsten schmilzt es. Um das zu demonstrieren habe ich mir einen ähnlichen Paracord wie die ModFlex besorgt und mit einer Kerze experimentiert*.
*Verzeiht mir dass ich an dieser Stelle nicht die Cablemod Kabel verbrannt habe. Ich wusste das Sleeves dadurch zu 100% zerstört werden und wollte die Kabel nicht mutwillig vernichten durch einen exotischen Test über offener Flamme. Die Cablemod werden sich aber ebenso verhalten (gleiches Material). Im Allgemeinen ist dieses Experiment „just4fun“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Chemikalien*
Ich verwende zum Reinigen von CPU und Co am liebsten Spiritus oder Feuerzeugbenzin, weshalb ich den Kabeln darin ein 30 minütiges Bad gegönnt habe. Auch diese Prozedur überstanden die Kabel ohne Spuren, weder Struktur noch Farbe haben darunter gelitten!
Abschließend sei erwähnt das Sleeves UV resistent sind und auch bei Rechnern mit Seitenfenster nicht verblassen werden.
Mit den CableMod Kabeln hat man ein absolut robustes Produkt, das wohl länger in vollem Glanz erstrahlt als das Netzteil hält. Auch wenn man mal ruppiger mit ihnen umgeht, sie biegt, quetscht oder sie heiß werden – alles kein Problem. Sie verlieren weder Form, Farbe noch fransen sie aus. Sehr gut!

*6. Vergleiche zu anderen Produkten*
Ein offensichtlicher Unterschied zu vielen sehr günstigen Lösungen ist der Verzicht auf einen Schrumpfschlauch, was optisch einen großen Unterschied ausmacht. Schrumpfschläuche sind bei vielen Lösungen entweder nicht gleichmäßig lang und/oder weisen unschöne Rückstände von Klebstoffen auf, mit denen sie fixiert wurden. Der Verzicht auf diese Schläuche verhindert solche unsauberen arbeiten und führt gleichzeitig zu einem sehr cleanen und einheitlichen Look! 
Dazu ein Vergleich mit einem NoName-Produkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der andere Aspekt der Qualität ist natürlich die Verwendung von unterschiedlichen Sleeves. Mittlerweile gibt es viele verschiedene Materialien in verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen. Cablemod verwendet wie zuvor bereits erwähnt Sleeves aus speziellem Paracord, welches auch mein Lieblingsmaterial ist. Auf den beiden letzten Bildern (bei Bild 2 ist BitFenix in der Mitte) sehen wir sie im Vergleich zu dem dickeren BitFenix-Sleeve. Cablemod empfinde ich als ansprechender und deutlich besser Verarbeitet was die Fransen angeht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sehen wir ein Sleeve von beQuiet! Zu den Fäden muss ich wohl nichts mehr sagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auch im direkten Vergleich sieht man wie gut Cablemod gearbeitet hat!*

*7. Der Preis*
Die Kabel kosten aktuell 99,95€ (geplant waren 89,95€, aber der schwache Euro fordert hier seinen Tribut). Da man immer wieder liest, dass User diesen Preis übertrieben finden, möchte ich dazu auch kurz meine ganz persönliche Meinung schildern und eventuell einen kleinen Denkanstoß liefern:
Sicher erscheinen knapp hundert Euro auf den ersten Blick viel Geld, dafür das es „nur Kabel“ sind und viele User bezahlen für ihre kompletten Netzteile sogar weniger. Man darf aber in keinem Fall die Kosten für Material und Arbeit übersehen! Bleiben wir erst mal bei dem Material:
Wie oben erwähnt werden ca. 77,65 Meter Sleeve verarbeitet, dabei handelt es sich um hochwertigen Paracordsleeve. Hier im Einzelhandel (caseking/amazon) für den „normalen“ User liegen die Meterpreise mindestens bei 1€ bis 1.50€ (es gibt auch Preise die bei 3€ / m liegen). Im Schnitt wären da die 100€ schon verschlungen.
Durch Nachfrage bei Cablemod hab ich mir auch anderen Bezugsquellen zeigen lassen, außerhalb von den gängigen Hardwareshops wie sie der „Normalo“ ansteuert. Dort (USA) kosten 25ft (also 7.62 Meter) immer noch 5€, wir bräuchten also auch hier immer noch 50€ für die reinen Materialkosten, aber nur für die Sleeves! Dazu kommen natürlich noch die eigentlich Kabel und die Stecker. Dazu ist noch zusagen dass das kein deutscher Shop ist.
Jeder der schon selbst gesleevet hat, weiß wie lange das dauert. Auch erfahrene „Sleever“ brauchen dafür Stunden, Neulinge eine gefühlte Ewigkeit und werden einiges an Material verlieren. In Anbetracht dessen und der guten Qualität finde ich den Preis doch sehr fair, obwohl ich anfangs selbst skeptisch war!

*8. Fazit*
Es sollte an dieser Stelle nicht mehr überraschen dass mein Fazit durchgehend positiv ausfällt. Der Käufer bekommt ein qualitativ und quantitativ ausgezeichnetes Produkt, einen tollen Support und das alles für einen gerechtfertigten Preis. Die Sleeves haben mich optisch sowie in der Praxis vollkommen überzeugt und Anlass zur Kritik gibt es in meinem Fall nur einzeln und sehr individuell!



Positiv|Negativ
-	ausgezeichnete Qualität | -	etwas viel Verpackung
-	absolut Blickdicht	| - keine 1fach Molex und PCIe Kabel*
-	riesiger Umfang	
-	lang genug für Big-Tower	
-	sehr flexibel und platzsparend	
-	extrem robust	
-	optisch ein Hingucker
-      hervorragender Support	
-	fairer Preis	


Da meine Kritikpunkt wirklich marginal sind, bleibt mit nichts anderes übrig als 5 von 5 Narren zu geben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer lust bekommen hat, kann sich die Sets hier ordern Caseking


*Nachtrag:
Cablemod plant offenbar single PCIe Kabel anzubieten. Dies teilte der Support dem User mist3r89  mit:


> Hi Jeremy,
> 
> thanks for reaching out to us - I understand where you are coming from but we designed our cable sets in a way so it's appealing to most of the users. We may launch single VGA cables soon for people that want to have a cleaner look in their build.
> 
> Thomas


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...iet-dark-power-pro-10-11-a-2.html#post7425405


----------



## FrozenPie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeves für das Dark Power 10/11*

Gehört das nicht eher in den Casemod-Bereich? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/51

Ansonsten sehr schickes Review 
Die Rot-Schwarzen Kabel würden zu meiner MSI-Karte passen, wenn nicht das Mainboard Balu-Schwarz wäre


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeves für das Dark Power 10/11*

So die beiden anderen Parts sowie die Tabellen sind jetzt auch drin, hoffe es gefällt euch.
Bzgl. des Bereichs war ich mir nicht sicher, da es ja ein fertiges Set für Netzteile ist - ansonsten möge die Moderation ihrem Amtes walten 

Viel Spaß beim lesen, wenn ihr Fragen habt immer her damit!


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Coole Sache


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Danke


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

nice nice... hab schon überlegt mir mitm neuen nt sowas zu bestellen^^ 
jetzt weis ich das ichs mir später bestellen werde... aber kommen wirds auf jeden fall^^


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Ich kann's in jedem Fall empfehlen macht richtig was her!


----------



## the_leon (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Kann ich die auch bei anderen beQuiet Netzteilen verwenden??
Die Stecker am NT sind bei den Pure Power und Straight Power Modellen ja die gleichen.


----------



## h_tobi (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*



leokasi schrieb:


> Kann ich die auch bei anderen beQuiet Netzteilen verwenden??
> Die Stecker am NT sind bei den Pure Power und Straight Power Modellen ja die gleichen.



Da verlass dich nicht drauf, ich hatte nach nem NT Tausch meine Probleme...

Zum Glück gibts Netzteiltester, aber die BQ haben gute Schutzschaltungen. 

Wenn gesleevte Kabel, dann für mich nur selbstgemachte mit passenden Kabellängen und *MDPC *Sleeve. 

 Meine Meinung!


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*



leokasi schrieb:


> Kann ich die auch bei anderen beQuiet Netzteilen verwenden??
> Die Stecker am NT sind bei den Pure Power und Straight Power Modellen ja die gleichen.



Es gibt die Kabel für das Straight Power 10, das Dark Power 10 / 11.
Soweit ich weiß sind bequiet Netzteile untereinander nicht kompatibel, aber musst du dich bei bequiet erkundigen.



h_tobi schrieb:


> Wenn gesleevte Kabel, dann für mich nur selbstgemachte mit passenden Kabellängen und *MDPC *Sleeve.
> 
> Meine Meinung!



Ich denke das sind zwei Unterschiedliche Zielgruppen.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Hi Narbennarr
bzgl. den Dual PCI, habe ich mal dem Support geschrieben, evtl, kannst es ja in deinem Bericht einfliessen lassen:



> Subject: Cable Kits BQ! DPP 10 /11
> 
> Message Body:
> Good Morning
> ...



Antwort in Rekordverdächtige Zeit übrigens...



> Hi Jeremy,
> 
> thanks for reaching out to us - I understand where you are coming from but we designed our cable sets in a way so it's appealing to most of the users. We may launch single VGA cables soon for people that want to have a cleaner look in their build.
> 
> Thomas


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Hi, sehr interessant Danke!
Werde ich nachher mal an passender Stelle einfügen! Mit dem Support habe ich auch extrem gute Erfahrung gemacht, die sind super!
Im übrigen gibt's im Hardwareluxx Forum auch einen deutschen Ansprechpartner


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

In ca 4 Wochen gibt es auch die passen Combs / Kämme von Cablemod!
Sobald ich sie habe wird das Review ergänzt!
Vorschau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

bin gespant und freue mich"auf die erganzung... fürs saubere verlegen perfekt...wenns auch noch gut gemacht sind wäre das wunderbar...doch das wirst du bestimt auch unter die lupe nemen^^


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Es dauert wohl noch 2-3 Wochen


----------



## Lechi_ (28. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Würden die Kabel auch mit meinem be quiet! Power Zone 650W zusammen passen?


----------



## markus1612 (28. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*



Lechi_ schrieb:


> Würden die Kabel auch mit meinem be quiet! Power Zone 650W zusammen passen?


Nein und du solltest ein Powerzone maximal für einen Office PC verwenden und dann brauchst du keine 650W, weshalb ich davon ausgehe, dass du es für einen richtigen PC für Gaming o.ä. verwenden willst, was du nicht machen solltest.
650W sind für eine Grafikkarte im System zu viel und für 2 zu wenig. Zudem ist das Powerzone technisch nicht sehr gut.

Nimm lieber das BeQuiet Straight Power E10 500W.


----------



## argon_Gaming (8. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Eine Frage zur Kompatibilität: Ich besitze noch ein älteres Straight Power E9-CM-580W. Würde die B-Series SP (CableMod B-Series SP Cable Kit – RED | CableMod) trotzdem mit meinem NT funktionieren? In der Liste sind die 9er zwar leider nicht aufgeführt (Compatibility | CableMod), aber an den Anschlüssen dürfte sich doch eigentlich nicht viel geändert haben, oder?


----------



## Narbennarr (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Nein auf keinen Fall.
Lediglich die Laufwerkskabel und CPU sollten funktionieren, alle anderen (PCIe, ATX) sind nicht kompatibel und würden beschädigungen verursachen. 
Aber auch die funktionierenden Kabel sollte man laut bq nicht verwenden.


----------



## argon_Gaming (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Das ist echt ärgerlich, ich würde das NT ungerne in Rente schicken  
Für die älteren Serien gibt es vermutlich auch keinen anderen Anbieter, oder? Selber will ich es nämlich auch nicht sleeven. Schade das be quiet! nicht schon von Haus aus geleevte Kabel anbietet, so wie Corsair.

Aber danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Da gäbe es dann halt gesleevte Verlängerungen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...556-review-bitfenix-alchemy-sleeve-kabel.html Die sind super


----------



## argon_Gaming (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Ok, das sieht interessant aus. Wobei sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht der Unterschied zwischen dem direkten Anstecken der Kabel (ob Verlängerung oder CableMod) an die Ausgänge des CM NT und dem Verlängern der original Kabel erschließt. Kannst du mir das bitte erklären? Das sind doch nur Stecker und Kabel  

Aber als Kompromisslösung ist es definitiv interessant. Muss nur gucken wo ich das ganze überschüssige Kabelmaterial im Case verstaue...


----------



## XyZaaH (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*



argon_Gaming schrieb:


> Ok, das sieht interessant aus. Wobei sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht der Unterschied zwischen dem direkten Anstecken der Kabel (ob Verlängerung oder CableMod) an die Ausgänge des CM NT und dem Verlängern der original Kabel erschließt. Kannst du mir das bitte erklären? Das sind doch nur Stecker und Kabel
> 
> Aber als Kompromisslösung ist es definitiv interessant. Muss nur gucken wo ich das ganze überschüssige Kabelmaterial im Case verstaue...


Bei den verlängerungen hast du alt noch zusätzlich das alte Kabel was du irgendwo verstauen musst. Und den Ausgang aus dem Netzteil musst du auch verstecken, sonst sieht man dass nicht das ganze Kabel gesleevt ist, deswegen kommt es auch auf das Gehäuse an. Vorteil bei verlängerungen ist halt dass du die Dinger an absolut jedem Netzteil nutzen kannst.


----------



## argon_Gaming (10. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Bei den verlängerungen hast du alt noch zusätzlich das alte Kabel was du irgendwo verstauen musst. Und den Ausgang aus dem Netzteil musst du auch verstecken, sonst sieht man dass nicht das ganze Kabel gesleevt ist, deswegen kommt es auch auf das Gehäuse an. Vorteil bei verlängerungen ist halt dass du die Dinger an absolut jedem Netzteil nutzen kannst.



Das ist mir soweit alles bewusst. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum ich einerseits die CableMod Kabel nicht an meinem alten NT nutzen darf (weil inkompatibel), andererseits Universalverlängerungen kein Problem sind. Das macht für mich keinen Sinn. Wenn die Stecker vom CableMod nicht an mein NT passen würden, verstehe ich das. Aber Narbennarr schrieb was von Beschädigungen, wenn man das so nutzen würde. Ich gehe davon aus, dass er keine mechanischen Beschädigungen meint, sonder welche, die durch den Strom verursacht werden. Passiert in den Kabeln etwas? Und warum passiert das bei einer Verlängerung nicht?


----------



## XyZaaH (10. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Wieso du die Kabel nicht nutzen kannst? Nun ja, die Anschlüsse am Netzteil (wo die modularen Kabel drankommen) sind bei jedem Netzteil, bzw bei jeder Serie unterschiedlich. Das bedeutet dass das Kabel vom Corsair Netzteil nicht ans Bequiet Netzteil passt. Bzw es kann vielleicht mechanisch passen, jedoch definitiv nicht elektrisch. In der Praxis kann das bedeuten dass beispielsweise auf einen Pin deines Motherboards der eigentlich ein Masse Pin ist, eine 12v Leitung gelegt wird. Dadurch geht es, bzw noch andere Komponenten kaputt. Die Verlängerungen hingegen kommen an das Ende des Kabels, welches genormt ist. Das ist auch der Grund wieso du jedes Netzteil mit einem 24 Pin Stecker an jedem Netzteil mit einem 24 Pin Stecker zb nutzen kannst. Es wäre ja Schwachsinn, Netzteile und Motherboards mit unterschiedlichen Standards auszustatten, da diese ja untereinander kompatibel sein müssen.


----------



## argon_Gaming (10. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Ok, das kann ich nachvollziehen, danke für die Info. Frag mich nur, warum die Hersteller dann nicht schon den modularen Ausgang am NT normen, sondern stattdessen die Pins innerhalb des Kabels tauschen um am anderen Ende erst die Norm zu erfüllen. Naja kann man wohl nichts machen.


----------



## XyZaaH (11. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] CableMod B-Series - Sleeve-Kabel für das beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10/11*

Das Normen der Anschlüsse am Netzteil an sich würde mal wieder Geld kosten, und es muss geschaut werden welcher Standard übernommen wird usw. Siehe Handys, wie lange es gedauert hat bis sich Micro USB als hauptstandard herauskristallisiert hat... Bei Netzteilen würde nur ein Bruchteil der Nutzer davon profitieren.


----------

